# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Edona Llalloshi

## shigjeta

*Borxhi i Dashurise* 

Miliona sy me pane gjithe jeten
miliona tinguj per ty kendova
kam ardhur sot ta fali zemren
se borxhin kurre se pagova.

Sa here te thirra me erdhe prane
sa here gaboja me falje prap
sa here te lija ndjeja vec mall
drejt teje vija gjithmone me vrap

Ref.
Nga buzet e tua do ta marr nektarin, nektarin
nga syte e tu shoh gjithesine
me dashuri ma ndeze zjarrin
do laj borxhin me dashuri

E ditet ikin, une kurre s'u ngopa
dhe netet shkonin, shkoje dhe ti
nga puthjet tona ndryshonte bota
se dashuria ishte magji

Ref
Nga buzet e tua do ta marr nektarin, nektarin
nga syte e tu shoh gjithesine
me dashuri ma ndeze zjarrin
do laj borxhin me dashuri

Sa here te thirra me erdhe prane
sa here gaboja, me falje prap
nga puthjet tona ndryshonte bota
se dashuria ishte magji

Ref.....

----------


## Enkela B.

kjo kenge edhe simpatia jane hmmmm

----------


## ^AngeL^

mua me pelqen shum shum kjo kenga qe ke vu tekstin shigjeta

----------


## ^VJOSA^

E ditet ikin, une kurre s'u ngopa
dhe netet shkonin, shkoje dhe ti
nga puthjet tona ndryshonte bota
se dashuria ishte magji

sa te bukura keto vargjet shigjeta,,,

----------


## shigjeta

*Simpatia* 

Deri ne toke mbuloja trupin
Te beja zap mendimet  e mia
Ndihesha fort per zemren tende
Simpatia, simpatia

As u puthem as u prekem
Nuk e dinim ceshte me dashe
Shkonim ne shkolle vinim tok
Dhe nje dite u ulem bashke
Rastesisht i prekem gjunjet
Nates gjumi deri ne zemer
Serish neser kur te takoja
Me vinte turpi te enderroja

Vetem syte ti kujtoj
Te humbur ne pergjerime
Te gjelber nen kacurela
Permbi ballin tend te bukur
Sec ma fsheh emrin tend 
Ne ato endrra femijerie
Sot i qeshem, turp i djeshem
Nuk me njeh me simpatia

Mund te beni korrigjime nese ka, per ndonje nga fjalet e kenges :buzeqeshje: . Kengen mund ta gjeni tek faqja e muzikes Albasoul, albumi "Djali i Kosoves Trime"

Ps Vjosa edhe mua me pelqejne ato vargjet qe ke zgjedhur..

----------


## shigjeta

Nje permbledhje e shkurter per Edona Llalloshin.

Ka lindur ne 26 Korrik 1979 ne Prishtine. Shenja e saj e oroskopit eshte Luani. Hobi i saj eshte Muzika dhe sidomos ajo e lehte dhe klasike. Kengetarja qe i pelqen me shume eshte Celine Dion, ndersa nga aktoret pelqen Sharon Stone dhe Julia Roberts. Shkrimtari i saj i preferuar eshte Ismail Kadare. Per te Prishtina ngelet qyteti me i dashur. Stina me e bukur per te mbetet Pranvera, ndersa e nervozojne shume Thashethemet.

(marr nga Eurozeri)

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Teksti i këngës "Borxhi i Dashurisë" më pëlqen tej mase.
E ka shkruar i madhi AGIM DOÇI.

Miliona sy...

hajt mirëupafshim...

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Dita

Per mendimin tim Edona Llaloshi eshte kengetarja e re me e mire qe ka Kosova.

Qe kur ka dale per here te pare ne festivalin e dimrit ne Tirane ka lene pershtypje ne publik. Ka kenduar nje kenge dashurie dhe ka pas veshur nje fustan blu te erret. Kush e ka pare ate festival (1994 me duket ka qene) do te kujtohet per Edonen.


Kenga "Borxhi i Dashurise" eshte shume e bukur. Kot nuk eshte dhe me e degjuara ne seksionin e muzikes se Albasoul.


Pak me poshte eshte hapur nje teme, se kush pelqehet me shume nga kengetaret Adelina Ismaili, Leonora Jakupi dhe Bleona Qerreti. Kur e lexova tani me erdhi keq qe nuk e pashe Edonen te renditur aty, por kur e mendoj me thelle, them se shume me mire qe nuk e kane futur ne ate liste.

Edona eshte KALIBER tjeter dhe nuk krahasohet me asnjeren prej atyre te trejave.

I uroj suksese dhe me tej!
Mua me ka pelqyer qe ne kengen e pare qe i kam degjuar (sa keq qe s'ia mbaj mend titullin!)

----------


## shigjeta

> Pak me poshte eshte hapur nje teme, se kush pelqehet me shume nga kengetaret Adelina Ismaili, Leonora Jakupi dhe Bleona Qerreti. Kur e lexova tani me erdhi keq qe nuk e pashe Edonen te renditur aty, por kur e mendoj me thelle, them se shume me mire qe nuk e kane futur ne ate liste.


Dita bashkohem me mendimin tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Me duket se e gjeta titullin e kenges me te cilen Edona eshte prezantuar per here te pare ne festivalin e dimrit ne Shqiperi.

Eshte *Kthemi endrrat*


Tek seksioni i muzikes te albasoul-it e gjeni tek kjo lidhje:


Kthemi endrrat




Po tek kenget e ketij albumi.....*Motra qan vellaun* eshte e bukur shume.

----------


## shigjeta

KTHEMI ENDRRAT

Akrepat e ores nje mbi nje
E mendja me shkon atje
A thua me kujton mua
Ai qe aq shume e dua 

Ne driten e qiriut
Fytyren tende e shoh
A thua do te jesh me mua
Qe shpirtin te ma ngroh

Ref
Je i vetmi, je i vetmi qe une e dua
Je i vetmi, po te lutem mos luaj me mua
Kthemi endrrat
Kthema shpresen
Kthema gjumin

Hija e jote me  percjell
Vetmia dhembje me ndjell
A thua do te jesh  me mua
Qe zemra te mos pres


Dita faleminderit qe e gjete dhe e solle ne forum. Edhe mua m'u kujtua kur e degjova. Eshte vertet kenge e bukur, prandaj i nxora dhe tekstin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Rrofsh Shigjeta!

E kendova edhe vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

PO kenges "Luaja" dhe "Simpatia" a ia nxjerr dot vargjet Shigjeta?

Kur te kesh kohe patjeter.
Me mbeten te paplotesuar me te gjitha fjalet kur i degjoj me qellim nxjerrje teksti.

Pershendetje!

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

* SImpatia e ka te bukur fare kjo..kte tjetren se kam degjuar *

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje Dita,
qe me ben mbare te degjoj kenge te bukura  :buzeqeshje:  Me pelqeu shume "Luaja". Nuk e kisha degjuar me pare. "Simpatia" e kam postuar me lart. Me sa di une e kendon me grupin "Ritmi i Rruges". 

LUAJA

Sonte mos me zgjo
Lerme qe te fle
Nata ngushullim do sjell per ne
Jo mos me zgjo, me ler te fle
Syte i mbyll dhe i hap
Zemra sheh gjithcka
Nje mbasdite gri
Kur ike ti
Dhe koha ndali

Ref.
Luaja se kisha endrra
Jo fajin se kishte zemra
Luaja se kisha endrra 
Po tani ku je?

Buza dridhet lehte
Si gjethja ne vjeshte
Dhe me dritheron, me dritheron
Kjo dashuri qe nuk mbaron
Syte i mbyll dhe  i hap
Zemra sheh gjithcka
Nje mbasdite gri
Kur ike ti
Dhe koha ndali


Po nga Edona, te pershendes me kengen 

DUA SYRIN ME TA PUTH O GJAN (albumi "Borxhi i Dashurise" tek muzika Albasoul)


Dua syrin me ta puth o xhan
Se me dogji kjo dashnia aman
           Ohoo kjo dashni  aman

Prane dritares sate 
Kengen tone kendova
Vetem mua mpate
Shume te dashurova
Andej nga kalonim 
Edhe sonte i rashe ohoo
Me kot te kerkova
Se askund ste pashe

Ref.
Dua syrin me ta puth o xhan
Se me dogji kjo dashnia aman

Ne dritaren tende
Nuk shkelqen me drite ohoo
E vetmuar rruga
Ne ku jemi rrite
Ata qe na ndane
Kurre mos pafshin drite
Me mban te pikelluar
Gjate me ke prite

----------


## Dita

Epo c'i kam kendurar moj shigjete ....u kenaqa  :buzeqeshje: 
Te falenderoj shume qe i nxorre tekstin ketyre dy kengeve.

----------


## olsen

per muziken kosovare me pelqen mihrije braha.kjo edona ndoshta eshte brezi i ri .muzika kosovare eshte pak e ndryshme nga ajo ne shqiperi ,por megjithate ajo ka bukurine e vet.do deshiroja me shume vajza te reja nga kosova te merrnin pjese ne festivalin e kenges pasi prezenca e  tyre do e gjalleronte me teper festivalin qe duket si i vdekur prej kohesh.

----------


## Hatixh

Mihrije Brahaaaaaa?

----------


## Arb

Ah, Edona...

Shkelqen me paraqitjet e saj.

Per mua eshte nder me te preferuat.

----------


## "Ambrida"

eshte nje nga ke,getaret e reja me dinjitoze dhe me vlera ne ze,i uroj edones shume suksese dhe nje karriere sa me te gjate.

----------

